# Seroma post op CABG



## MNovoselatz (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello all~ I have a patient who has a seroma at the site where the venous graft was taken for their CABG. I'm in the post op global. For evacuation of the seroma, would this be considered related (modifier78) or unrelated (modifier79) to the CABG? I can read this both ways, so I would like to get an opinion from someone who has has this happen before. Thank you


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 3, 2010)

You didn't say where this 2nd procedure was done. But, I would use the -78 as the seroma was a result of the surgical procedure

_-78  Unplanned Return to the Operating/Procedure Room by the Same Physician Following Initial Procedure for a Related Procedure During the Postoperative Period: It may be necessary to indicate that another procedure was performed during the postoperative period of the initial procedure (unplanned procedure following initial procedure). When this procedure is related to the first and requires the use of the operating or procedure room, it may be reported by adding modifier 78 to the related procedure._


----------



## MNovoselatz (Jun 4, 2010)

My apologies- the seroma was at the lower extremity saphenectomy site. I'm thinking I should go with the 78 as well.

Thank you!
MN


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, I was responding as the seroma was at the saphenectomy site. I guess I just kind of assumed that site from your question. I just didn't know from your question if this 2nd procedure was during the same admission or later in the office with a re-admit.

But either way, I agree that the -78 is your best modifier


----------

